
Scientists discover a hangover cure that works - hamoperator
http://qz.com/474607/scientists-discover-an-unexpected-natural-hangover-cure-that-actually-works/
======
gus_massa
This reminds me a lot of a previous article: "I Fooled Millions Into Thinking
Chocolate Helps Weight Loss" [http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-
chocolate-hel...](http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-chocolate-
helps-weight-1707251800) . HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714985)
(205 points, 56 days ago, 60 comments)

------
faithfone
Not drinking?

